# Dudas sobres un cargador portatil usb casero.



## jose2323 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola a todos. En la universidad sabiendo los amigos que me gusta la electronica me han propuesto hacer un cargador usb portatil para cargar ipad, moviles, tablet o simplemente usar el usb como toma de energia para alimentar cualquier dispositivo por usb.

En teoria no parece nada dificil, puerto usb un condensador y pilas recargables. 







Bueno, una vez hecho el invento comprobamos que funciona con todo menos con los móviles probados con blackberrys y samsung galaxy mini y sII.

Investigando un poco he podido saber que la salida de usb es de 5v y 1A lo cual nuestra "battery house" es de 5v y 8A. (cada pila 1,2v y 2000mah)

Puede ser exceso de amperaje lo cual el móvil rechace la toma de energía???
O puede ser que necesite mas energía?? lo cual no me cuadraría con lo que recibe desde un usb del ordenador portátil por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2012)

USB = 5 Vdc 0,5 Amperes (500 miliamperes)

O sea que cargan dos pilas de 1,2 V (total 2,4 V ) con el USB , así a lo bestia nomás ? 

Después solo disponen de 2,4 V y no de 5 V


----------



## jose2323 (Oct 5, 2012)

La petaca es de 4 pilas.


----------



## Melghost (Oct 5, 2012)

Bueno, vamos a ver:

       En principio no tendrías que tener problemas para cargar un Samsung Galaxy, porque tiene puerto USB y además de utilizarse para pasar los datos se utiliza también para cargar la batería, y no hace falta nada más que un cable directo. Como con el Samsung Galaxy, con todos los smartphones que conozco, al menos los que van con Android. Pero en cualquier caso, para estos no hace falta más que un cable directo de USB.

       En cuanto a lo otro, no tiene nada que ver la energía que las baterías puedan portar (2000 mAh) con la intensidad que el puerto USB pueda suministrar (1A según tus datos, pero me parece que habría que comprobar de qué tipo es el puerto USB). Energía e intensidad son magnitudes diferentes. Además, con la intensidad que es capaz de dar el puerto USB tienes de sobra para poder cargar cualquier batería. Otra cuestión es a qué tensión (cuántos voltios) vaya tu batería (o tu serie de baterías). En el ejemplo que pones en la foto tendrías suficiente tensión en el USB (5 V) para cargar tus 4 baterías de 1.2 V en serie (4.8 V en total). Por otro lado, habría que ver qué ocurre si pretendes cargar una sola batería de 1.2 V (tendrías que limitar la corriente para no quemar el puerto USB del ordenador). Lo mismo es aplicable para cualquier batería que pongas. Incluso aunque sea una batería de tensión poco inferior a 5 V tendrías que limitar la corriente porque si está muy gastada le pedirás mucha intensidad al puerto y durante mucho tiempo, y eso no es bueno.


----------



## jose2323 (Oct 5, 2012)

Vale, entoces el unico fallo es que tendriamos que poner alguna pieza que limite la intensidad de carga de la "battery house" para que las pilas si estan muy descargadas no exigan demasiada energia al puerto usb del portatil para que asi no peligre. no?? (ok hare eso que dices, tu sabes que componente poner para tu idea??

Tengo el cable para realizar la carga al movil atraves de usb mi problema esque con el movil no carga pero otros dispositivos como ipad, mp3 o mp4 si cargan...

Cual es problema?? la verda es que no tengo ni las mas minima idea de por que los moviles no lo cargan y otros dispositivos si  (dispositivos que no sean telefonos moviles)

Saludos.

Ya encontre el fallo... resulta que el mini usb (clavija del movil) necesita tener corriente en todos sus polos que son: 1+ mas 4- no se si me esplicado bien. 

Solucion: soldar los cuatro cables (-) entre si.

Ahora me gustaria ponerle un indicador de carga con un led rojo (para saber cuando la "batterry house" este baja de energia)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2012)

Hace la prueba de intentar cargar los móbiles pero con 5 pilas , o sea 6 Vdc , si eso funciona , se deberán cargar las pilas en dos series de a 3 (3,6 V) poniéndole aunque sea una resistencia limitadora como mínimo a cada conjunto , el cálculo me da 6,8 Ohms 1/2 W para 200 mA.

Una vez cargadas , una llavecita pondría los dos conjuntos en serie 


El monitor de carga , sigo con la idea fija  :

http://www.reuk.co.uk/TL431-Battery-Voltage-Monitor.htm

Y aqui tenes uno que desconecta por sobre y bajo voltaje :

http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/showthread.php?t=30259

Saludos !


----------



## jose2323 (Oct 5, 2012)

Gracias a tus link ahora entiendo este video... 






Saludos.

Nota: son 4 pilas de 1,2V y 2000A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2012)

Vale moneditas ese TL431 y lo encontrás en casi cualquier fuente de DVD o PC modernosa.

Lo descubrí hace poco , hice un amplificador con él , y le voy viendo otras aplicaciones .


----------



## jose2323 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola, ya tengo el TL431 y un esquema que me he hecho de la imagen del video. Lo que no se, es si esta bien y los valores de los componente... 

imagen del video






Esquema improvisado






Duda, alguien sabe que es esto????






Nota: ya se que el esquema y la calidad de la fotos dejan que desear.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2012)

Estás adivinando el valor de las resistencias y en el post #*6* te dejé dos links con circuito y como calcularlas   . . .  las "cuentitas" son re re fáciles che !


----------



## sergio11992 (Ago 18, 2013)

Buenas, yo lo he probado con mi xperia S, lo primero, cuando tienes un montaje en serie 4x1,2V se suman solamente los voltios, los mA no, asi que solo da 5v y 2000mA. Yo lo he probado con baterias de 2500mA y solo me carga hasta el 56%.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 18, 2013)

jose2323 dijo:


> Hola, ya tengo el TL431 y un esquema que me he hecho de la imagen del video. Lo que no se, es si esta bien y los valores de los componente...
> 
> imagen del video
> http://imageshack.us/a/img189/7964/20121009180405.jpg
> ...












Si comparas tu esquema improvisado con esta imagen tomada de la página que te proporcionó dosmetros, verás el error en el que estás incurriendo.

Además de elaborar el circuito como tal, te resta calcular las Rs según tus necesidades. Para ese fin, en la misma página, está toda una explicación. Si no la puedes entender en inglés pues, utiliza el traductor.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2013)

Lo que a veces pasa es que las entradas D+ y D- tienen que tener cierto nivel para indicar al telefono que esta enchufado un cargador


----------



## pikomule (Sep 5, 2014)

muchas gracias capitanp, por fin he solucionado el problema de que no cargasen los smartphones con mis baterias de portatil con Step down y Step Up. No habia manera de que reconociesen que estaban conectados. Metiendoles corriente a los D todo perfecto. Yo solo he puesto un condensador de 10 microf, puede haber algun problema?
 Tampoco he puesto el diodo
Por que los cargadores de moviles normales solo llevan 2 cables? y nosotros tenemos que hacer todo esto? Supongo que en la punta habra algun tipo de resistencia para meter tension en los Datas


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 18, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace la prueba de intentar cargar los móbiles pero con 5 pilas , o sea 6 Vdc , si eso funciona , se deberán cargar las pilas en dos series de a 3 (3,6 V) poniéndole aunque sea una resistencia limitadora como mínimo a cada conjunto , el cálculo me da 6,8 Ohms 1/2 W para 200 mA.
> 
> Una vez cargadas , una llavecita pondría los dos conjuntos en serie
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, sabemos que las baterías de los iphone, galaxy etc. es de 3.6V aprox. y la salida de este "cargador" es de 5V, entonces, ¿Porque es diferente el voltaje? o ¿En algun lado se reduce este voltaje?.

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2015)

Porque las cosas se caen cuesta abajo. Si intentas que caigan subiendo o en llano no se caen.
La energía pasa de un foco caliente a un foco frío pero no al revés.
La energía eléctrica fluye del mayor potencial al menor, si no, no fluye.


----------



## puroh (Dic 23, 2016)

asi esta quedando el mio, modifique un cargador que tenia dando vueltas de dos amperios


----------

